# I'm new and looking for harness



## goatlover (Mar 7, 2009)

hi this is my first time posting I've read some other posts though. well I'm look for a harness for my goat wendy I might make one but righ now I'm getting prices to see about buying one. I know from reading other posts that "DW Farms" sells them but I did not see a price :? ?? 
so if some knows how much they are that would be great thanks

antonia


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: I'm new and look for harness*

best thing would be to contact him. He has his email listed in his add. I will see if I can direct him here to you if I catch him online


----------



## goatlover (Mar 7, 2009)

*Re: I'm new and look for harness*

thank you

antonia
:horse:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: I'm new and look for harness*

welcome!!! :wave: From Idaho

What type of goat/s do you have? Glad to have you here!!


----------



## goatlover (Mar 7, 2009)

I have a nubian doe she's a year old and she was born here on our farm. I just loved her the moment I saw her. and MY favorite doe here:dance:. but I've been training her to lead since she was a baby and I'm planning to buy a halterand possibly a harness 
note: we also have lamonchas and some crosses as pets  ) 

antonia
:horse:


----------

